# Phrag. kovachii



## paphman (Dec 29, 2019)

Here is another gem from Roger's collection that decided to open up today. The natural spread is about 14 cm but the plant is still fairly small. I am sure it will do nothing but improve as the plant continues to grow.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 29, 2019)

Super clone!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 29, 2019)

Beautiful colors. It is still opening and will stretch over the week. Congrats!


----------



## abax (Dec 29, 2019)

The dorsal color is a bit disappointing. Perhaps
the bloom will improve with age. There's lots
to hope for in a plant so young.


----------



## blondie (Dec 30, 2019)

That's a super form nice and flat


----------



## Don I (Dec 30, 2019)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 30, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2019)

Nice. I need to try Pk again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 31, 2019)

love that color... just for giggles.. would you mind posting a pict of the entire plant?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2019)

wow..


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 1, 2020)

paphman said:


> Here is another gem from Roger's collection that decided to open up today. The natural spread is about 14 cm but the plant is still fairly small. I am sure it will do nothing but improve as the plant continues to grow.
> Thanks for looking!


What a beauty. I am intrigued by the pale dorsal.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 5, 2020)

From what I have seen, the dorsal color of this species is always like that(more or less)... Good form and colors IMO. Nice job to grow and bloom it!


----------

